

Ask HN: What are the best blogs and websites for mobile app developers? - giorgosera

I&#x27;m looking for ways to get informed about mobile app development news, new services and and tutorials. (both iOS and Android)
======
prateekj
Check out [http://www.raywenderlich.com/](http://www.raywenderlich.com/). One
of the very best tutorial sites out there for mobile app development! Appcoda
is nice too, although it's only for iOS.

------
xauronx
I don't know if you're an iOS guy but I've been listening to the iPhreaks
podcast. There have been a couple pretty enlightening ones.

------
asapargali
Also there is great good screencasts for iOS at nsscreencast.com

------
fbpcm
I subscribe to objc.io, iosdevweekly.com and nshipster.com.

------
Zigurd
Huh, all ios so far. Maybe me and my coauthors should start and Android
developer blog.

~~~
mattquiros
There's actually such a thing. :D

[http://android-developers.blogspot.com/](http://android-
developers.blogspot.com/)

